# Lunch Delivery - not necessarily health food



## riddler (Nov 28, 2011)

Anyone has any no.s of lunch / dinner delivery service which is good, but not necessarily "health food". 

I have heard about lively.ae and bite-right but it seems the food is not really good and the quantity too small.

I was ordering from this place called gourmet kitchen, but they're shutting down. so need options. 

Delivery in Media city / JLT areas.

Thanks


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

Been informed of roomservice-uae but have not tried them myself.


----------



## readmetwice (Jul 24, 2011)

Food delivery service in Dubai ordered from your smartphone or online from www.food-zilla.com or iPhone / Android app store (they are already live or should be in the few weeks).

Super convenient!


----------

